# Got to see a nice neighbourhood



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, today I saw some great reviews online for the Buffalo Steakhouse in Alexandria, so armed with the address (1 Syria St) I took a cab there. I got there and I could not find it. The area was called Roushdy and although I have been through it in a cab, I havent actually walked around it - its quite a nice area, and I would not mind at all, living there. There some 'high end' stores there, beauty salons, and Deeb Mall. The Mall itself isn't that great, but it seems like a nice little neighbourhood to walk around. I walked up that street, and I could not find that restaurant. I stopped and asked a few people - all giving me incorrect directions. One women told me that is was underneath the mall and I had to walk all the way back. I got there and asked someone, they said its not there anymore and replaced by a cafe! All this walking around for nothing! 

Although I did get to see a nice part of Alexandria - which I hadn't seen till now. 

I ended up going to Carrefour (again!) for dinner, I ended up going to 'Restaurant Festival'. I dont wanna sound like I am complaining (again!) but the food there was not very good at all. I ordered starter of chilli fries, (topped with minced meat) the portion was no bigger then a tiny tea saucer size! Tiny and it cost 15LE! My main meal was BBQ chicken with 2 sides - chips and vegetables. The veggies were mundane boiled, fat chips was a tiny tiny portion and the chicken itself was non-existent. The plate was heaving in BBQ sauce, which tasted like it came from a bottled and heated, and I had to fish for the pieces of chicken. I would have done better to go to Chillis next door.

I want to use the last few months that I have here, to see parts of Alex that I havent been to yet and just wonder around. I was going to take a trip to Petra, Jordan, but I am concerned about my travel to Nuweiba in this political climate, and after my experience traveling to Luxor, that''s now its cancelled


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's much safer to fly to Amman and then get transport from there.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I think ill pass it all together - I was planning to do the Jordan trip near to the end of my year in Egypt, but I think now, considering all the bad luck that I have had here, ill pass.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> Well, today I saw some great reviews online for the Buffalo Steakhouse in Alexandria, so armed with the address (1 Syria St) I took a cab there. I got there and I could not find it. The area was called Roushdy and although I have been through it in a cab, I havent actually walked around it - its quite a nice area, and I would not mind at all, living there. There some 'high end' stores there, beauty salons, and Deeb Mall. The Mall itself isn't that great, but it seems like a nice little neighbourhood to walk around. I walked up that street, and I could not find that restaurant. I stopped and asked a few people - all giving me incorrect directions. One women told me that is was underneath the mall and I had to walk all the way back. I got there and asked someone, they said its not there anymore and replaced by a cafe! All this walking around for nothing!
> 
> Although I did get to see a nice part of Alexandria - which I hadn't seen till now.
> 
> ...


I was living the next street along from Syria Street. I use to like wondering around Deeb Mall sometimes because it was not full of the 'flashy' over priced shops! Use to buy my shoes from a guy on the 2nd or 3rd floor.. he was cheaper than going downtown for the same ones! Plus never got conned in the mall considering it's local businesses too. Nice cafe in there near the top.. they do a nice fruit cocktail called the candle something and when it comes to your table you sit there for a moment wondering how on earth your going to get to drink it!! lol. 

The resturant you were looking for I never did get to go in but if it is gone thats a shame cause it was always busy. IF it is still there by chance then you go out of Deeb Mall on the Syria Street exit and you turn right.. first place right next to the mall up a couple of steps! 

That mall use to have an ice skating rink a few years ago use to be fun going along there watching the locals skate!! Sadly they took it down!


----------

